# Anyone wanna join the Skype group over here? :D



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone interested to join?
Everyone from every part of this world is allowed to join this group








If you are interested, you can join the group by leaving your Skype ID here and not sending me personal messages.

*P.S There will be no hate if you don't like the group and leave







.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

I would like to see and try... send you a pm


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

zacky.vengeance87


----------



## butterflies27 (Aug 20, 2015)

How does it work? Does everyone talk at the same time? Video or voice?


----------



## payno (Aug 24, 2015)

hi id like to join in some time paynop


----------



## Sorafix (Aug 28, 2015)

sophie.wood10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Neamatua (Aug 25, 2015)

Funnymunkymiki


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

parker.cascia I am interested!


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

apoc.alypse

I'm the one from New Zealand.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

I would like to join too! My skype is gokukamehameha2 ^^


----------



## lonelyfriend (Sep 10, 2015)

lonelyfriend3


----------



## shinx (Sep 9, 2015)

-


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

lol. can i join this group too?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I've used Skype for one on one convo, but never the group feature.

Does anyone want to explain how it works and what you are supposed to do to be able to do this?

Other than that, sure.

Skype name is BurningGojira.

Thanks.


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

jason88cubs88


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Sure, I'll join.

Why not.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would like to join but how?
My ID is darkangelrebekah7 - (same as my name on SAS)


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Findedeux1

Are these calls at a recurring time or random?


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

Xanderrr916

down to chat with strangers, about anything. Chill and Non-judgemental.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

butterflies27 said:


> How does it work? Does everyone talk at the same time? Video or voice?


Not really, there will be times where the chat will explode and there will be times where the chat will be silent. Voice. We don't do videos


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Findedeux said:


> Findedeux1
> 
> Are these calls at a recurring time or random?


Random 
We do call if there is enough people in the group who also want to do the call.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Gojira said:


> I've used Skype for one on one convo, but never the group feature.
> 
> Does anyone want to explain how it works and what you are supposed to do to be able to do this?
> 
> ...


It is just like the normal convo but with many people.
And we can't do video calls.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

lovecrushed said:


> lol. Can i join this group too?


this! Lol


----------



## Lepoem (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm totally down! Lepore19


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I apologize my comments were out of line in the group on women and don't reflect my actual opinions. I have just been in a bad mood lately and directed a lot of my inner hatred towards women.

If you want my true track record in supporting women rights then here's months of several threads I have started in support of things like maternity leave, abortion, not shaming pregnant women, and against religious oppression of women.

One outbreak does not equal what I actually think. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...le-mothers-should-be-publicly-shamed-1503394/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ted-states-have-paid-maternity-leave-1562242/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...resses-women-and-advances-patriarchy-1589585/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...school-for-her-wonder-woman-lunchbox-1578953/

Some of my best friends on the forum are women. They know I'm nothing but supportive and what the best for them in their endeavors. Tracking me as a sexist or anti-woman person is just far from the truth.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I think maybe you meant to post this in a different thread?



Ignopius said:


> I apologize my comments were out of line in the group on women and don't reflect my actual opinions. I have just been in a bad mood lately and directed a lot of my inner hatred towards women.
> 
> If you want my true track record in supporting women rights then here's months of several threads I have started in support of things like maternity leave, abortion, not shaming pregnant women, and against religious oppression of women.
> 
> ...


----------



## James1311 (Dec 31, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Dark Light said:


> There are group voice calls sometimes.


wait is this that dark group?? ewww

add me


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

caiseal3 add me, plz.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Dark Light said:


> You had your chance.


fine by me! i was just drunk yesterday..fantastic 16 ftw!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Mikko said:


> *P.S There will be no hate if you don't like the group and leave .





Dark Light said:


> You had your chance.


LIES!!!


----------



## morganwilson333 (Oct 2, 2015)

Morganwilson249


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I wanna be aparta the thing.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If you're still accepting people,
corporalclegg245
Thanks


----------



## rachelrachel (Jan 14, 2015)

rahel.rachel.girmay


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

is this the same group that hated on that cute girl corina or is it not
cause then it makes it not cool


----------



## nominal (Aug 25, 2014)

*add me*

misnomer212


----------



## sunrisesunset2 (Sep 18, 2011)

fridac9


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

axedr0id


----------



## taawni138 (Jan 6, 2014)

misstianarose


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

jakestrong93


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd like to join  intothefoxhole


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

v1530545

Is it only one on one or can many peeps be on at the same time? That sounds fun.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

So add everybody, or can u just join the group


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

VipFuj


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

AmnaLuv


----------



## Karaleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd love to join! 
My skype name is Karaleigh19


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeveryys, thank you


----------



## gonzclaire (Nov 29, 2015)

you can add me - gonzoclaire


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

ricardo.cunha58


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

EvilHomer15 signing up


----------



## gonzclaire (Nov 29, 2015)

You can add me! gonzoclaire


----------



## gonzclaire (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry I posted that twice because I thought my other reply didn't work lol


----------



## gonzclaire (Nov 29, 2015)

I'll join! gonzoclaire is my user


----------



## gonzclaire (Nov 29, 2015)

Ugh this stupid thing keeps saying my posts didn't work but then i look and all my posts are there lol. sorry for all the posts!


----------



## andy2791 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd love to join! My Skype ID is andyc2791


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd love to join, but I only have an email address and not a skype name :/


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

My Skype is apoc.alypse


----------



## Carterrr95 (Dec 20, 2015)

i would love to join my skype is live:carterfied


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

_arnab321_ , if the group is still active...


----------



## ibrahim (Dec 24, 2015)

would like to join if it's still there
skype : ibrakehd


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

cray_cray4
add me yo


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

i got removed i think for no reaosn?

jason88cubs88


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

adam88johnson said:


> i got removed i think for no reaosn?
> 
> jason88cubs88


maybe because you are a cubs fan xD


----------



## ellirpa (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't know if this is still active, but if so my user is aprillejo_


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

My skype name is warpedsanity


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to join, I believe I was added before but somebody removed me. I couldn't chat for awhile cause I was in surgery and was on bed rest for awhile. Can you please add me to the group? My user name is SunshineSam218, thanks!


----------



## TonyTheTurtle (Jan 18, 2016)

[email protected] sorry just my email address  be grand!!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

cameron.bisson


----------



## Tman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

thero91


----------



## Stormbound (Mar 4, 2016)

Is this group still active?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

moonmingler


----------



## Brinkbrink (Mar 16, 2016)

Stormbound said:


> Is this group still active?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure about the group mentioned by the OP but I try to hang around in this group

https://join.skype.com/uNP47daBy8jw

Some decent people are there and semi-active.


----------

